
8 programming languages to learn in 2019- Agree? - ihsoj
https://hub.packtpub.com/8-programming-languages-to-learn-in-2019/
======
ascar
I disagree with the whole notion of "learning" a programming language. It's
studying, maybe trying out or learn how to do [something] with it. It's like a
real language can't be learned, but only studied. "Last week I learned
English?" "Really do you now know all of it?"

